
Cc65: freeware C compiler for 6502 based systems - ingve
https://github.com/cc65/cc65#readme
======
skibz
Isn't freeware specifically software that is gratis, but not open source?

~~~
rbanffy
Indeed. The title should be corrected (even though it's on the page itself).
This is Free Software and that's much, much better than freeware.

